# 2005 Kubota L3010 PTO



## MitchLCFL (May 15, 2020)

Kubota 2005 L3010 PTO stopped working after hitting a stump while bush hogging. Everything else operates, no noise from the PTO, and I can turn the shaft by hand in both directions. It has the small control right behind the seatbelt, to the right of the drivers seat.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum MitchLCFL. Doesn't sound very good. I'm sure someone here who has one of these can give you some advise.


----------



## rhino (Jan 9, 2017)

Drain the oil from transmission rear end. remove the 4 bolts holding rear pto in place. Pull shaft and bearing housing out. Have found lots off those shafts broken.


----------



## Groo (Jan 17, 2020)

No sheer pin in the brush hog? 

Or was it like with my dad, he kept on breaking his shear pins and wanted to put a bolt in there, I told him several times "it may not be the mower that breaks next time you hit a rock". Turned out he was buying the wrong size pins.


----------

